# Best Phone for a College Student???



## mclamb (Jul 25, 2012)

I am currently a junior mechanical engineering student and I have an Iphone 4 with Verizon. My contract is ending soon and I was not sure what type of phone I should get? Any suggestions or recommendations for a college student?


----------



## hitsandy (Jul 21, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy with android technology is best for students. Their is number of engineering apps available in Android market.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

get the galaxy note. with the stylus you can take notes on it and use it for electronic textbooks since the screen size is 5.3. up to 64gig microsd card. I dumped the iphone for it and aint looking back. too bad verizon dont have it.


----------



## Bmike80 (Jul 16, 2012)

I second the choice of samsung galaxy, its an all-purpose serving and affordable phone


----------



## Miss.donna (Aug 2, 2012)

HTC is best and it's affordable price. and am using same really it's excellent phone compare to samsung galaxy.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree. You can't go wrong with Samsung Galaxy. Check out the new S3.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Yup i currently have a Samsung Galaxy S2, Very good phone.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

If you can afford it, look at the HTC One X. it is the top end of the HTC range but it is the bee's knees of phones.

Whatever, I strongly suggest that you go for a phone with an Android OS. There is a huge range of third party apps available..


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I would also recommend the the Samsung 2. You don't need the new Samsung 3...it is too expensive now, unless you want superior camera and video capability.

BC


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

I also suggest Sumsung galaxy S II as I having one now. Works great. Oh , by the way , I'm a second year student . Such as helpful with this device . Its just one thing that you have to be watchful if your country doesn't have CDMA technology. I have an experience . I bought one and I can't use it in my country because there is no Simcard slot


----------



## adamsmith0123 (Feb 7, 2013)

Why don't you try the iPhone 5? Its really awesome. So many great apps that you can add on.


----------



## hardboil (Nov 29, 2011)

mclamb said:


> I am currently a junior mechanical engineering student and I have an Iphone 4 with Verizon. My contract is ending soon and I was not sure what type of phone I should get? Any suggestions or recommendations for a college student?


For poor students, T-Moblies unlock GSM SIM plan is the cheapest unlimited data plan with tethering optional. I have friends who turned off home ISP to avoid another bill. Call/Data coverage is dependent on your location. 

The top phones currently are the Galaxy S3, Galaxy Note 2, Nexus 4, iPhone 5, Nokia 920. I personally like the Galaxy line since you can mod the OS and hardware with user replaceable extended batteries, 64GB SDXC, and other widgets. I've seen the S3 go for a cheap 49.99 with 2 year recently.

So go to a store and try them out for yourself.


----------

